

Chinese hiding three million babies a year  - cwan
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/7787661/Chinese-hiding-three-million-babies-a-year.html

======
GiraffeNecktie
The same publication has an article on how the restrictions on family size are
being eased in places like Shanghai because of problems with demographics
(eventually there's going to be an imbalance of young to old people)
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/5901573...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/5901573/China-
begins-lifting-strict-one-child-policy.html)

